

Ask HN: Desktop Linux Hardware Suggestions - talos

I&#x27;m about to start a new job.  They offered to supply a computer at my office.  I&#x27;d like a cheap Linux box, but all Google&#x27;s suggestions for a manufacturer (System76, ZaReason, etc.) are from articles that are several years out-of-date.  I also wasn&#x27;t wowed by the price point for these manufacturers -- they seemed to demand significant markups for things like SSDs above what they&#x27;d cost separately, when all they&#x27;re doing is plopping the hardware in the box.<p>Is it silly to go the route of a non-mainstream manufacturer?  I&#x27;d rather not get something pre-installed with Windows, both for security reasons and for the idiotic added expense.
======
brudgers
If the company is supplying the computer, it's a bit of a false savings to
worry about $100 for Windows or an extra $100 for an SSD. It's not that
wasting money is good, it's that the normal costs of doing business are the
normal costs of doing business.

For a business computer, I'd strongly consider computers with business class
warranties - e.g. 3 years Next Business Day on-site [or better]. It just
doesn't make economic sense to fool around.

Personally, I'd go with Dell. Shopping is relatively easy and straight
forward. For cheapness I'd look at refurbished/scratch-n-dent/previously-
ordered-new from the outlet [which is _not_ the same as DFS].

I've bought two personal machines that way. My Precision T7400 is pushing
seven years old without a glitch, running out of expansion capacity or short
of processing power. The Vostro I bought my son is pushing three years. Again,
no substantial issues.

~~~
neiltholland
Have to second the Dell recommendation. People love to bitch about Dell but
every single call for support has ended with me satisfied to very satisfied.
And spring for the additional maintenance, it's a reasonable business expense.
I recommend against buying their entry level PCs however, because upgrade
options will be limited.

------
schrodingersCat
I assume you want a desktop computer? Dell has great hardware support for
debian/ubuntu and RH/Cent OS. I (think) you can purchase a desktop without an
OS from their SMB store. Definitely get something with a spinning platter and
pop in your own SSD. It will save you a lot of money.Why not build your own
desktop? If you want to get the best deal and guaranteed hardware support,
read some component reviews on
[http://www.phoronix.com/](http://www.phoronix.com/) and put it together
yourself. Good luck!

~~~
talos
Yep, a desktop. Thanks for the link to component reviews! I haven't had any
luck finding Dell boxes online without an OS, though...

------
akulbe
I have Linux running on Lenovo machines. One laptop, one desktop.

Everything works. I second the recommendation to buy it with a spinning drive
and replace it with an SSD.

------
walterbell
Dell T20, Xeon ECC $500 no OS, RHEL support, up to 6 disks possible, up to 32
GB RAM.

Only downside is that it is targeted at lower-power server scenarios, so will
not support add-on GPUs as it only has a 290W power supply.

------
Torgo
I don't play a lot of games, so getting something with an onboard Intel GPU
has made my life so much better. It just works.

------
wmf
Maybe a Brix Pro since it has the top Intel GPU.

